# Few for today



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Well even though i made the wrong decision of putting my show PEW to my vari doe's, they started dropping this past week, tbh i don't mind what i get, they'll be lovely either way, all parents are of lovely size and tail length and dad well he's a show boy so he's shexy anyway 

The older lone baby, got the trademark diamond on the head like a few of my vari's...


















Other two litters dropped at the same time, one litter are not from a vari but a fuzzy i bred the buck to to improve size and type.



























Just waiting on this girl to drop now 


















and here's another couple litters PEW x Argente and Argente x Dove, for the Aww factor


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Ooo is that a dove tan at the end? Very cute 
I think you'll get some very nice babies from your vari girl and my boys


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Cute dove tan! Also, is that a hairless in the litter? :shock:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah don't ask, i've been breeding argente and dove for near on 8 months and just in the past few weeks they've been throwing out the odd argente fuzzy, not a clue how they got in the line :?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I love the 5th pic down xD

that older babies head poking out of the mass of pinkies :lol:

I wonder if he's warm?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

omg omg i love those doves


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

They are all so cute! I love the chunky head on the vari doe.


----------

